# Not eating!



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

We've had Panzer for a week and a couple days. The last couple days he's been eating less and less. I really don't think he ate much of anything today. Didn't even want a cheese treat. Dh said he did have the runs this morning. Tonight he looked like he was trying to poo (dark outside). Moved around 3 different spots before he went a little. (pudding) There were some solid stools close by but I'm not sure if they were fresh or overlooked from another time.

He is drinking and does want to eat the cat food. So, is it OK to let him eat much of that? I know dog food for cats isn't good, what about the other way around?

What should we try next? I hear about the chicken and rice. How should it be prepare? Do we dare try raw or wait? Pumpkin, maybe? How much?

Our Vet isn't in on Thursday so I hope we can take care of things ourselves.

Need some advice!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Do NOT let him eat the cat food. That will give him the runs for sure. 

I tend to worry more with puppies than adults about diarrhea and lack of appetite but hopefully it's not anything serious with your little guy. 

Be sure he gets plenty of water. Overcook white or brown rice (cook for twice as long with twice as much water, boil some chicken breast and add in a little canned pumpkin (a tsp. per meal). That will hopefully work. 

I wouldn't let it go on for long though. If he's still not eating and has diarrhea tomorrow afternoon I would try to get him into a vet, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks BWM

I may have only minute rice on hand. Will that work? If not, I'll get the real stuff along with the pumpkin first thing in the morning.

I'm taking him in to our Vet's office to get weighed tomorrow, that'll help tell me things. No Vet, but maybe one of the girls will have some ideas / advise. He'll be 10 weeks old. I guess I better hold off on his next shot until I know he's better.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

How hot is it there that could have something to do with it

Cat food not good but when you get him weighed just ask them


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, it has been hot but it cooling off now. There was one day he was content to stay outside for his nap and it was quite hot. He's indoors mostly.

This morning he did eat the couple pieces of kibble that were laying in his kennel, so that's a good sign.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Update:

Since he ate the two nuggets in his kennel, I thought I'd try it once more. I made his midday meal for breakfast, which is usually the ground raw. He got the kibble, moistened with water a bit and a spoonful of cottage cheese. I actually add the cottage cheese after he eats most of the kibble. He was jumping up and down for his food! He ate most of it!









So, we'll see how the rest of the day goes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark was like that and I even started a thread about it and brought him in to my vet for some tests. Everything came back clear and the vet told me to add water, which we already tried. Then she told me about IV, I didn't agree and thought I would try it on my own for a bit as he wasn't underweight at all or 'sick'. He acted normally (crazy) and nothing in his behaviour changed at all.

I tried Welness LBP, didn't eat it. Tried Origen LBP, didn't eat it. I tried Raw and poof.. his meals have never been left in his bowl. He eats them right up 99.9% of the time (if he isn't being distracted by something.. haha).

I totally understand your worry and happiness when they finally eat their meals!

Yay for Panzer!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Panzer does seem to be a bit more perkier today so maybe he just was under the weather or too much heat from the other day.

I am leaving shortly to get him weighed and make sure that's OK.

At what age did you switch Stark to raw? It's our plan to switch but we wanted him to be settled and comfortable here first.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Just got back and he weighed in at 19.9 lbs. He was 17.3 on the 21st. So even for not eating the best, he gained 2.6 lbs in 9 days. Is that on track?


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Yep, he is growin' like a weed, LOL... Glad to hear he is feeling better and eating well again!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 5150At what age did you switch Stark to raw? It's our plan to switch but we wanted him to be settled and comfortable here first.


Stark was weaned to Raw at the breeders and then I did half kibble and half raw with him (one meal was kibble, the other raw). 

When I finally decided to go ALL raw, he was about 11-12 weeks old. He just turned 16 weeks today and has gained about 4lbs per week since his 10 week check in.

I would say that if you researched and are ready (it's a little scary for us fur-parents) then go for it! Stark took to it right away and now he gets excited when I say "are you hungry Stark?".. Haha.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I did lots of research for our last dog. He was on raw for a couple months before he passed. I'm not good with the puppy end of it and the %'s of organ meat, etc.

I would like to say he's had the boiled chicken breast with rice twice today and loved it. 

Poo . . . what does it mean when he has fairly normal stools and then some runs right after? He did that twice today, that I witnessed.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Poo normally takes time. i.e. things that goes in will come out 12 hours later from my speculations. 19.9 is very normal and in fact a bit on the heavier side. Still, individual puppies grows differently weight wise. I wouldn't worry too much as long as he is being happy and jumpy joyous. 

I personally had success with a tablepoon full of mush pumkin mixed into the chicken the rice and after 12 hours, his poop begins to solidified. 

Another thing I'd like to add is when you do take him to the vet, make sure you bring a stool sample and test for Giardia.. That can also cause running poo and is hard as heck to get rid of. Oh, and I doubt vets will administer any shots while the dog is still having running poo issues. 

Best of luck and keep us updated..


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

If the stools are starting out firm and then loosen as he is going...this is usually a sign of over feeding. Try cutting him back a little and see if his stools improve.


----------

